# LEOR Example Solve Game



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 18, 2020)

I wanted to learn LEOR, but all the resources were either blocked or not enough info. could someone do an example solve so that I understand better?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

I can in a moment, but there are more experienced people.


Neuro said:


> Tried out Zzoux with FMC style ending, 34
> 
> z2 y' F2 r2 B' D' F//FB
> r2 U' r U2 r2 U M U' M2//Line
> ...





Pyjam said:


> The new name for Zzoux is *Leor* (*L*eft *EO* *R*ight).
> 
> Leor 40 STM :
> 
> ...





Neuro said:


> Leor, 29 STM 30 HTM. F2L/LL all at once
> 
> L' D' B' U2 L' U L D2 y'
> M' U r U R U r2
> ...





Pyjam said:


> (y2) r' U D2 F2 L F // (6) Left block
> r' R' U M' U' r' // (6/12) Edge orientation
> U2 R2 U' M2' // (4/16) Middle
> U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' // (9/25) Right block
> ...





_zoux said:


> y2 (U2 L U2 L') (F L' F2) // Left // 7 ATM
> (r U R' U' r') (U R') (M2 U r2 R') // EO // 9 ATM
> U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U // Right // 14 ATM
> D' R2 D R2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U R // ZBLL // 13 ATM
> ...


3x3x3 example solve thread, just search LEOR example solve and it picks u
here.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 18, 2020)

thanks


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2020)

Scramble: B2 U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B U' F R' U' R2 B L2

(y2) L2 U l D2 r' B' // (6) Left block
r2 F' U F R' U' r2 // (7/13) EO+line
U R' U R2 U2 R // (6/19) Right square + pair
F R U R U' R' F' // (7/26) Winter
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // (15/41) PLL J

NEXT : U' R' F B' D L F U' D F R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' L2 F
—


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Scramble: B2 U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B U' F R' U' R2 B L2
> 
> (y2) L2 U l D2 r' B' // (6) Left block
> r2 F' U F R' U' r2 // (7/13) EO+line
> ...


y z' // inspection 0/54
U' S' u r2 u' R' u // FB 7/54
M U' M2 U' R U r' U r' U2 r // EOLine 11/54
U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // Right block + phasing 22/54
U2 x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R2 D R U R' D' F // ZZLL 14/54
Next : D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 D B L' B2 F' D' B U L' U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 D B L' B2 F' D' B U L' U



D R' U' M F U' r2 B // (8) Left
r' F' U2 F R2 U' M2' // (7/15) EO
U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R // (8/23) Right
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // (14/37) COLL / ZBLL

NEXT : U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R' F D' R' D2 B2 F2 R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> y z' // inspection 0/54
> U' S' u r2 u' R' u // FB 7/54
> M U' M2 U' R U r' U r' U2 r // EOLine 11/54
> U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // Right block + phasing 22/54



Things become easier if you preserve the pair during EO+line :

y z' // inspection 0/54
U' S' u r2 u' R' u // FB 7/54
M U' M2 U' R U r' *R'* U r' U2 r // EO
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R // Right
// PLL U


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 19, 2020)

is eo the same as zz eo?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, with the FB restrictions.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> is eo the same as zz eo?


Same recognition, different ergonomics.
EO should be RrUM


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 20, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R' F D' R' D2 B2 F2 R'


x2//Inspection 
D' U F' R' U2 R U' B//FB, 8/8
r' U' r U2 r U' r2 U2 r' U2 r2//EODFDB, 11/19
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U R U R'//RB, 14/33
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L//ZBLL, 11/44

Next: U' F D2 B U2 D R2 B L' B' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 20, 2020)

can someone put a video in this thread?


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> U' F D2 B U2 D R2 B L' B' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2



(y2 x') F2 D2 U F' R2 B F2 U (x) // (8) Left
R U R' F R F' U2 M2' // (8/16) EO
R U R' U' R U M F R' F' r // (11/27) Right
U' R' D R2 U' R' U' R U2' R2' D' R U2 // (13/40) ZBLL

NEXT : B2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 U' L' D' L' F L B' R D B2
—


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 20, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> x2//Inspection
> D' U F' R' U2 R U' B//FB, 8/8
> r' U' r U2 r U' r2 U2 r' U2 r2//EODFDB, 11/19
> U R U' R U R U R U' R' U R U R'//RB, 14/33
> ...


do you have a video on leor? someone said you did


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 U' L' D' L' F L B' R D B2



z2 // Inspection

U' L' U F' L U2 F' R2 U2 R U' B // LB

U2 R2 U r U r2 U' r2 U' R U r' M2 U2 M2 // EOStripe

R' U R U R U R' U2 R U // RB

R2 D' R U R' D R U2 R U' R' U' // ZBLL

lol I'm bad at LEOR


NEXT: D2 B D F' B' L F' R F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> z2 // Inspection
> U' L' U F' L U2 F' R2 U2 R U' B // LB
> U2 R2 U r U r2 U' r2 U' R U r' M2 U2 M2 // EOStripe
> R' U R U R U R' U2 R U // RB
> ...



43 STM

y2
R' D' R u' F2 u F2 D // Left block
R U D' L F L' D R' U' r2 U2 M2 // EOStripe + square
U R U' R' U R U R' // Right block
U' R U R U' R2 D U2 R' U' R U D' R U' // ZBLL

y2
R' D' R u' F2 u F2 D // Left block
R U D' L F L' D R' U' r2 U2 M2 // EOStripe + square
U R U' R' U R U // Right block
R2 U L U' R U L' // COLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL

Next: R' U2 R D F R' L U B D2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D F2


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 11, 2020)

y
R' B L2 U' L F2 6/6
U' r2 U' M U R' U2 M' U2 M2 10/16
U' R' U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' 12/28
y2 L U2 L2 U' L' D L' U' L D' L2 U L' U L U 16/44

44STM
Next: F' U' D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 L F2 L F2 B R2 F L R' U R'


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Apr 29, 2020)

y z2 // inspection 
R’ U R2 F’ L2 U’ L’ U’ F M F’ //FB (12/12)
R2 U’ Rw R U Rw U Rw’ R’ U F’ U’ F R U Rw U2 Rw’ //EODFDB (18/30)
U’ R U2 R’ U R U’ R2 U2 R U R’ U’ R // RB/SB (14/44)
U R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R L U R U2 L’ U L U2 L’ R’ //LL (20/64)
this is a bad example solve
NEXT: R2 U L’ D F U2 F U’ R D L2 U2 D’ U R’ U L D R’ U2 D2 L2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> NEXT: R2 U L’ D F U2 F U’ R D L2 U2 D’ U R’ U L D R’ U2 D2 L2



LEOR variant

/* Scramble */
R2 U L' D F U2 F U' R D L2 U2 D' U R' U L D R' U2 D2 L2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

M F' D B' L U2 L F' U' F // RB

M' U S U' S' // EO

U M2 U' L' U' L' U2 L' U' L // LB

U M2 U' M' U2 M // Stripe

D R2 U' R U R U' R D' U R U' R' U // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 F' R D F L' F L2 D2 R'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 F' R D F L' F L2 D2 R'


36 STM
y2
U' F R F2 U M' S' // LB
U r2 U' r U R U' r2 // EOStripe
U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U R // Right block
U2 R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L // ZBLL

or if you want to be fancy:
34 STM
y2
U' F R F2 U M' S' // LB
U r2 U' r U R U' r2 // EOStripe
U2 R U' R U' R // Right square
U' b // Setup to ZBLL
R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 U F' // ZBLL

Next: R' D' F2 L' D L2 U L2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2 F2 B L2 F U' F'


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 25, 2020)

R’ F’ R’ U’ F’ U D’ R F2 9//FB//9
x2 U’ R’ U2 r’ U r U R’ U r2 10//EOStripe//19
U R U2 R’ U2 R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 10//RB//29
U’ R’ U2 R U R’ U R 8//OLL//37
U’ R’ U R’ U’ y R’ F’ R2 U’ R’ U R’ F R F U 16//PLL//53

bad

next: D F L2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 U' L' R B2 F' U' B'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 26, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> next: D F L2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 U' L' R B2 F' U' B'



36 STM

y x2
D' F r U' r D' // LB
r U' r U R2 U r2 // EOStripe
R U R U2 R U' R2 // RB-corner
D R D R' U R D' R2 F' r U R U' r' F D' // L4C

For L4C, I just solved one corner and then cancelled into the standard OLL alg to finish. The scramble also had lots of blocks, but I sadly wasn't able to preserve them.

Next: U' F D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L D B L U2 R U


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

43 STM

z
F' U' R u' F2 // FB
U' R r2 U' R U r F' U F R' r2 U' r2 // Terrible EO-Stripe 
R' U R' U R U'R' U // 1x2x2
R2 U2 // Setup
F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // L5CO

Next: U B2 D L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 U F' R F2 R2 D' L' B' F' L2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2021)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> U B2 D L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 U F' R F2 R2 D' L' B' F' L2 F'



y R D' B M2' U2 r' F // (7) Left
M' U' M U' r' U' M2' R' U r2 // (10/17) EO-stripe
R U2 R U' R U R U' R U2 R' // (11/28) Right
R' U L U' R U L' // (7/35) COLL
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U // (8/43) PLL U

R L' D2 L U' B D' r' F r // (10) Left
R2 D' r U r' D // (6/16) EO
U' R U' R2 U M' U2 r' // (8/24) F2L -1
U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 R' // (10/34) Last slot + last layer

NEXT : L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' L B' F' R F2 R D
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' L B' F' R F2 R D



(y' x') F2 u2 U' F' M' B' // (6) Left
M' U M U R2 S R S' // (8/14) EO-stripe
R' U R U R2 U' R2 U' R' // (9/23) Right
y R' U2 R U R2' D' R U' R' D R U2 R // (13/36) ZBLL

NEXT : B' D2 R' B' U' L U2 F' U R' L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B' D2 R' B' U' L U2 F' U R' L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2



(x' y') M2' u' // 1x2x3
r R2 U M' U r' // 2x2x3 + EO
U' R2' U' R U2 R U2' R' // F2L
y' R' F' M U' M' F M U r U // ZBLL
26 STM / 31 HTM

NEXT : U L' D L D' R' F' R' D' B' U2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U L' D L D' R' F' R' D' B' U2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R


Sorta not LEOR, but who cares:

x2 //Inspection
F2 U R D' F D' B D //FB
R2 U2 M U M' U r2 U r2 //EOStripe
U' R' U R F R' F' R //F2L
U' F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R U' //ZBLL

40 HTM(WUT!!!!!)

Next: U L' D L D' R' F' R' D' B' U2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2021)

Your next is the same scramble.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

1. B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B L U2 R D F' D2 F L


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B L U2 R D F' D2 F L


x2 y
U' B F' D F2// FB 5/5
R' B U' B' M2 R' U M2// EO Stripe 8/13
U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R//RB 18/31
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R U// ZBLL 16/47
Very ugly RB
Next: D2 R F2 R' B D F' U' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B' L


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: D2 R F2 R' B D F' U' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B' L



Two 31s (STM)

D' R M D U2 S' // FB
M' U' r U' R' U r // EOStripe
R U R2 U' R2 // Right block
r' F2 r U r' F r' // COLL
S2 r2 U R2 S2 R2 // EPLL

D' R D U2 M S' // FB
r' U r' U2 r // Stripe
R2 f R f' R' // EO + Right square
U' R' U2 R U2 // OLS
L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' R2 // PLL

Next: B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 R' B U2 R U' R2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 R' B U2 R U' R2 D



x y r U' M u r2 B' // 6 - LB
M' S R S' R U2 R U' M2 // 9/15 - EO Stripe
R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U R // 11/26 - RB
y R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // 8/34 - Sune

NEXT : U2 L2 D U2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 B R B2 L B2 U' R2 D' B D2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 D U2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 B R B2 L B2 U' R2 D' B D2


51 ETM

R' L B2 U' B R2 L' U' L F' //FB
R U2 R2 M U M' r2 U r2 //pEOstripe
U' R2 U R U R' f R f' //Square
R U R' U R U' R' //LS
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R //ZBLL from the back of my head

Next: B2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B D2 L' R U' R' F2 D2 F R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B D2 L' R U' R' F2 D2 F R2



y M S' r' F R' u R' F // 8 - LB
U R2 r U r' U' r' U M // 9/17 - EO Stripe
S R2 S' R2 U R' // 6/23 - F2L #3 + 4th pair
L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 // 8/31 - Winter + CP
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' // 7/38 - PLL U

NEXT : U2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 L B' L D' L' R F D'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Winter *Variation* + CP





Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 L B' L D' L' R F D'


D2 F' U' F L' U L U M B //FB
M' U M' U' M' U M2 //pEOstripe
U R U' R U' R' U R //Square
U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F //F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' //COLL
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 //PLL U
U //AUF

55 ETM

Next: D' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U' B D' R D U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U' B D' R D U



(x2 y) U' f U2' r E F' // (6) FB
r U' F R' F' U' R2 U' r2 // (9/15) EO Stripe
R' U R U S' U2' S // (7/22) SB
R U2' R2' F U' R2 U' R2' U F' U R U // (13/35) ZBLL

NEXT : B R' D2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B' D2 (super easy)
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B R' D2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B' D2 (super easy)



y U R r2' B u // (5) FB
U M2' U M2' S R' S' // (7/12) EO Stripe
R U' R' U R2 U R2' // (7/19) F2L
R U R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U R U2 R' U // (16/35) ZBLL
I told you it was super easy!

NEXT : R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B D U F' L' U2 F R' D L2
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B D U F' L' U2 F R' D L2


y2
U2 L U L R2 U B2//FB, 6 moves is good for me as a CFOP solver
M' U r' R2 F' U2 F//EO
R U M' U2 r' R U' R2 M U2 r //DFDB
R2 U2 R U' R U R'//bR square
U2 R U R' U2 L' U R U' R' L//WV
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2//wide u g perm because they are better
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L B' F' L' B R' U R' F' U


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 9, 2021)

@carcass For the stripe (DF-DB), it's usually better to form a line on top. In this case, there is an easy solution with a free pair:

y2
U2 L U L R2 U B2 // FB, actually 7 moves ;-)
M' U r' R2 F' U2 F // your EO
U M' r U' r2 // Stripe + free pair
U2 R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R // SB
U2 R U R' U R // Anti Sune
// PLL U

I had used almost the same FB.
Highly optimized solve (not suitable for speed) :
z2 D2 U r F r' B2 // 6 - FB
(M' U' r U2 R) (r U' R' U' M) // 10/16 - EO + Square
R U' r' U2 M' U // 6/22 - All but 3 corners
L' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 // 9/31 - Last 3 corners



carcass said:


> U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L B' F' L' B R' U R' F' U



Regular LEOR :
y F2 r' f M' F' // 5 - LB
U' M2' R' U M' U M U2 M2' // 9/14 - EO Stripe
R' U2 R U R2 U' R U R' U' R // 11/25 - RB
U2 R' U' R U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U R U' // 15/40 - 2GLL

A pseudo block significantly reduces the movecount:
y F2 r' f M' F' // 5 - LB
U' M2' R' U M' U M U2 M2' // 9/14 - EO Stripe
L U' R2 U L' // 5/19 - Pseudo RB
y2 F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' L' U L2 // 13/32 - ZBLL

BONUS: Roux:
y F2 r' f M' F' // 5 - FB
R' U' R U2 R' F R2 F' R U R' // 11/16 - Nice SB
U2 R' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F2 U' R U' R' // 13/29 - COLL (*)
U2 M2' U M U' M2' U2 M' // 8/37 - LSE
(*) To keep the 4 'bad' edges.

NEXT : R' F L' D B D' F2 L' U2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' F L' D B D' F2 L' U2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2


LEOR-Mehta Hybrid: 56 ETM

B F M2 U2 B R' U M' F' //FB
r U2 R2 U R U' M U M'U M2 U' M2 //EOStripe
R' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //Belt Edge+ 6CO1
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //6CO2
U R2 U S R2 S' //APDR
L2 U S U2 S' U L2 U2 //PLL

Next: U2 R2 B' R F' R L' D' B' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 R2 B' R F' R L' D' B' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2



Everything was flowing so nicely until this ugly ZBLL.

z U2 B2 L u M' // 5 - Square + pair
U r' U r' // 4/9 - EO + another square
U' R' B2 U' r2 // 5/14 - F2L-1C2E
R U M' U2 M U' R' // 7/21 - F2L
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R2' // 15/36 - Long 2GLL

NEXT : R' F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' L D' U B' R B2 D L
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 10, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' L D' U B' R B2 D L


46 STM even though the first block was awful
z' y'//Inpection
R U' l U2 L2 R U L' U' L//FB
r' U' r' U R U' r2//DF DB
U S' U' S U' F R' F' R//EO, Front Pair
R' U R U' R' U' R//Back Pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//CDRLL
S R2 S' R2 U//L5EP
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D F' D' L F R' F' R' D' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

carcass said:


> D F' D' L F R' F' R' D' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R'



After an easy start, things get complicated.

x y R u r' U F2 // FB
U R' U' r' U' M U R' U r2 // EO - F2L-1
R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L + OLL
U2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL G
39 STM

Optimal?
x y R u r' U F2 // FB
U R' U' r' U' M U R' U r2 // EO - F2L-1
U' R U' R' U R U2 R' // 4th pair
f' L U L U' L' f R U2 R' // Last slot, last layer
33 STM

NEXT : F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D L' U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' R'
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D L' U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' R'


42 STM
z2 x'//Inspection
R B2 R2 U' M U2 F'//FB BD, FR, BR, UR
U' R U' R2 M U' M'//EO
R2 U' R'//FdL block
R' U2 R M2 U M2//DF + DB
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R'//F2L
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r'//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 D F' R B' D' F' L' R F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 15, 2021)

carcass said:


> B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 D F' R B' D' F' L' R F2 D'



(z' y2) E R E2 // Square (dbL)
F U M' F2 // FB (dL)
D r' U' r D' U' M2' // EO Stripe (EO+dl)
R' U2 R2 U2 R' // 3 pairs for right block
U2 L' U R2 U R U // nice but not solved
R' U2 L R U2 R' // Solved
32 STM



Spoiler: BONUS: Heise



z' y2 E M U R E2 M' F' // Left Block + 1 square
r2 U R' F2 R r // 3 squares
U' F U2 F' // EO 
U2 r' F' // 2 more pairs (dFR + ULf)
U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 r' U' // Done
28 STM / 32 HTM



NEXT : R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 B' L2 B' L R D' F D2 L' R D L2 B
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 B' L2 B' L R D' F D2 L' R D L2 B



My first attempt at LEOR. SB was tough (I suck at 2-gen stuff), but I like it.

53 STM
R2 E2 B D R D2 M2 D R U R' D' // FB 12/12 (12 moves FB)
L2 M U' M' // EO (4/16)
L U' M' U2 M y2 // Stripe (5/21)
R2 U' R U R // most of SB (super sexy) 5/26
U2 Lw' U' Lw U Lw F' Lw' F // last edge of SB 9/35 (14 moves SB)
E2 M E2 M' // fix centers 4/39
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL 14/53

NEXT: U' L2 R2 D2 F D2 B F2 L2 D2 F R2 D' B2 L' U B' R' U' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' L2 R2 D2 F D2 B F2 L2 D2 F R2 D' B2 L' U B' R' U' L2



y U R2 D2 r2 U r F' D' F2 // FB
r' S R S' // EO
M2' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' M2' // F2L
U2 (R U R' U R U2) (R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R') U // Simple ZBLL
41 STM

Optimized Roux :
y U R2 D2 r2 U r F' D' F2 // FB
r' S R S' // EO
U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U // SB
r2 U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' // C(U)
U2 M U2 M' U' M2' U' // LSE
36 STM

Best solution : 
z2 R' D' r F' U M' U' B' U' r2 // 2x2x3 dl
S R2 S' // 2 pairs for dR
F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CMLL
d M U M' U2 M U' M' U2 // LSE
31 STM

NEXT : B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U F L' B U R' B L' F2 U2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U F L' B U R' B L' F2 U2



LEOR [64 STM]
U2 L' U L U2 F' L F L' Dw' // dBR 2x2x2
L' U2 L U L' U' L // FL pair (FB complete)
U' R' U R Rw U Rw' // EO
U2 M' U2 M // DBDF (and belt)
U2 D' R U' R' D R U' R' // form 2 pairs
U2 R2 U2 R2 // dBR square
U R U' R' // FR pair (SB complete)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // 
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // U-PLL

NEXT: L2 F R2 D2 R D B' R2 U' L D' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 F R2 D2 R D B' R2 U' L D' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2



z y
U2 u' R' u R' u' r U2 S // FB + right square
U r' U R U M' // EO + DB
U' R' U2 R U' M' U2 r' U2 R // F2L
y R U2 R F2' R2' U' R U' R' U R2 F2' R2' // ZBLL
38 STM

NEXT : D B2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L F2 D B' D' F' R2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D B2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L F2 D B' D' F' R2



LEOR should be more popular than it is.

[46 STM]
z' x y2 // inspect
S' U' B // triplet
U' M' U' M2 // DFDB was too perfect to not insert now
R E R' Uw' R U' R' Uw2 // FRBR
R U R' F R F' // EO
U R' U2 R2 U R' // FR pair
U' R' U' R // BR pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U2 // AUF

NEXT: B2 U B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L D B R2 D' F2 U2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L D B R2 D' F2 U2 F



It's barely LEOR but it was fun:
z2 u' S r f R2 F' R' u' S2 u' // Left block
r2 R U M' U r' // EO
U R' U R U' M2 U' R' // Line + CMLL
U' S2 R S2 R' // Right block
U' S U2 S U' S2 U' // Solved
36 STM

NEXT : U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L R B' U R' D F2 U F2
—


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 14, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Pyjam, publicación: 1426900, miembro: 10273"]


SIGUIENTE: U 'R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L R B' U R 'D F2 U F2
-
[/CITA]
x2y'D'RU'RU'D'BR2U'R'r'L'Ul // FB
RU'R'U'Rr2RU2R'U'RU2RU'R'U'R'U2RUR'U'R // SB
RU2RDR'U2RD'R2 // COLL
M2UMU2M'UM2U2 // EPLL + AUF

SIGUIENTE: R2 U2 D2 B2 U R' L' U' D2 B2 L R U2 F2 B' F' D' L2 D R2


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L R B' U R' D F2 U F2
> —











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 15, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> SIGUIENTE: R2 U2 D2 B2 U R' L' U' D2 B2 L R U2 F2 B' F' D' L2 D R2



Stayed x2/y color neutral just for you, Pyjam.
56 STM

x2 y'
F D' R' U2 R2 U D R' // FB (I guess this variant would be called REOL?)
Lw' U' Lw // fix 4 bad edges
L2 U' L F' L' F // fix L2E
M Lw U' M2 // DF+DB
U2 L U L' U L' // dBL square
L U L2 U L U' L' U' L' // FL pair (destroying DL cross edge)
U2 L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L // COLL - AS/BB
U' (S U2 S') U' (S U2 S') U // L5EP

// 57 STM - COLL+EPLL
//U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // FL pair
//U L U2 L' U L U' L' // BL pair
//U L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L // COLL - AS/BB
//U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // U-EPLL

// 59 STM - COLL+EPLL
//L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // FL pair
//R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U' R'
//U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // U-EPLL

// 59 STM - also COLL+EPLL
//L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // FL pair
//(R U R' U) (R U Rw') (F R' F' Rw) // COLL
//U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // Z-EPLL

// 62 STM - JTLE+PLL
//L U L2 U L U' L' U' L' // FL pair (destroying DL cross edge)
//U' L U L' U' L' U2 L' U2 L // JTLE
//D' R2' U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R U2 // Ga-PLL

// 64 STM - OLL+PLL
//U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // FL pair
//U L U2 L' U L U' L' // BL pair
//R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL - AS
//U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // F-PLL

SIGUENTE: U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D F' L U2 R F' U2 R F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D F' L U2 R F' U2 R F



z' y2 R U' R' u' r B' // dL
U2 M2' R U M2' // dM
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
R' U' R2 U2 // F2L –1 + 4th pair
L U' R' U L' // F2L, AB3C
R2 U' L' U R' U' L U2 // L3C
35 STM

NEXT : L' B L2 U2 B2 L' F L' U' R U2 R2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L' B L2 U2 B2 L' F L' U' R U2 R2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2


58.42 OH solve: 65 ETM
U' L2 U R L' U2 F' U' R2 U' L U L' //FB(Ugly for 2H but good for OH)
U' r2 U' M U M' R2 U' R2 U r2 //pEOStripe
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L
U2 S' R' U' R f R' U R U' F' //OLL
U2 R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U //PLL

Next: R F2 R2 U' B D R' U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U D2 F2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R F2 R2 U' B D R' U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U D2 F2 B2



[67 STM]
x' y2
F' R' B' Rw E R' U R U' R E2 // FB (11)
U R2 U F' L' U' L U F U R' U R // dFR (13)
U' M2 U R U M' U Rw' // EO (8)
R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' // BR pair (11)
U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 // DF+DB (6)
U' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // COLL (9)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL (9)

NEXT: 
L' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D L' B' L B D2 F R' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D L' B' L B D2 F R' D'



x2 f2 D' U2 F // FB
R r U' r U M2' // EO Stripe
U R U2 R U R U' R' U' R // F2L
L U L' U L U L' U2 R L U' L' U R' U' // ZBLL
35 STM

NEXT : R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B R' D L2 R' B' D' B F U'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B R' D L2 R' B' D' B F U'



x2 y' // inspect
D B D L2 D2 R S2 // FB (7)
U2 R U' R2 U' M2 U2 M' U' R U R // dBR (12)
M2 U' Rw U' R' U M // EO (7)
U' M' Uw2 M E2 // DF+DB (5)
R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // FR (9)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // COLL (8)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // EPLL (9)

NEXT:
F2 L2 F U' D' F D B R' L2 U2 R2 F R2 F R2 L2 D2 F B2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 L2 F U' D' F D B R' L2 U2 R2 F R2 F R2 L2 D2 F B2



y' E2 // FB
R2 r' U' r' U' r2 R U r2 // EO Stripe
U' R U' R U' R2 U R2 U (R) // RB, AB3C
(R') F' r U R U' r' F U2 // L3C
29 (27) STM

NEXT : D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R' U' B D' B F L' D' R2 D2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 21, 2021)

I've started referring to this as LEOR-c.

Instead of EOStripe, it does EOLR in between left and right blocks (i.e., 4a & 4b).
LL is then COLL followed by 4c. (Hence the "c".)

In not allowing for ZBLL, perhaps it loses some of LEOR's appeal.
(And in not allowing for CMLL, perhaps it loses some of Roux's appeal as well.)
But it suits my solving needs perfectly...

[50 STM]
y' // inspect
R B' E R' E R2 E2 // FB (7)
R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // dFR (9)
M U2 Rw U' R' U' M // EO w/influencing (7)
U R M2 U' R' U' R // LS w/phasing (7)
U M2 // 4b (2)
U' F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' // COLL (8)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U // 4c (9)

NEXT:
F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' R' U' R2 B' D F L2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' R' U' R2 B' D F L2 R



y D L' U' D r2 D' // FB
U R2 U M' U M // EO
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' // SB
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // CLL
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // PLL U
36 STM

NEXT : U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F L R2 B' L U L R D F2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F L R2 B' L U L R D F2



[52 STM]
x y2 // inspect
U2 B2 Uw2 R E2 R' Uw' R2 Uw2 // FB (9)
R2 U B U' B' U2 R U' R2 // dBR (9)
U2 M2 U M' U' M // 4a (6)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // LS w/phasing (8)
M2 U' M2 // 4b (3)
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (10)
U2 M2 U M U2 M U' // 4c (7)

NEXT: 
B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 B U' L2 F' U B L B U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 B U' L2 F' U B L B U2 R2



x z' 
U' D2 F' U2 F r' F R2 B2 // FB
U2 R2 r' U M U M2' // EO Stripe
R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 // SB
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // ZBLL

NEXT : D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L F' D L F2 U2 B D2 B' R2
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L F' D L F2 U2 B D2 B' R2
> —



LEOR-c
[48 STM]

y x' // inspect
F2 U2 S2 R' u2 // FB (5)
M' U' R2 D' R U R' D // SS (8)
U' M2 U' R' F' L' U2 L F // BF (9)
U2 R U' R' U R // LS (6)
U R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2' U2 R // COLL (15)
U M2 U' M2 U // 4c (5)

NEXT:
F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' F' L R D' B' F U R


----------



## Pyjam (May 4, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' F' L R D' B' F U R



x'
M' u' F r' F // FB
R U r M' U r U2 R2 U' M2' // EO Stripe
R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 // Square
U' R U2 R' U' R // F2L
y R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L // ZBLL
38 STM

NEXT : R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F L B2 U L U L' B'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F L B2 U L U L' B'
> —



LEOR-c
[49 STM]

x2 // inspect
r2 U S' // triplet (3)
U' M R E' R' U R u' R U R' u' // FB+3QB (12)
R' r2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 // dBR (10)
U M2 r U r' // EOBF (5)
U2 R U R' // LS (4)
L' U2 L U2 l F' L' F M' // COLL (9)
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // 4c (6)

NEXT:
B U R D' F B2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B R2 B R2 D R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B U R D' F B2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B R2 B R2 D R2


We could call this LEOR-d or something:
M' U M U2 F' R U2 R2 U' r U r' U2 R' U' R U r' U' r //FB+square
L M2 U M U l' M2 U M2 U' M2 //EOStripe
U L U2 L' U L U L' //LS
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //LL

Next: L2 B' D' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L' D2 B R2 D2 B2 U' R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 B' D' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L' D2 B R2 D2 B2 U' R'



LEOR-c
[44 STM]

x' // inspection
r2 U' S' u' r' E R2 U' R' E2 // FB (10)
R U' R U M2 r' U' r // dFR (8)
U M' U' M R U' R' M2 // EOstripe (8)
R // SB!!! (1)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (10)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL Ub (7)

NEXT:
L' B' F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 F' R' D L' F D' F D B


----------



## Pyjam (May 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 B' D' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L' D2 B R2 D2 B2 U' R'



R2 U r F' B2 // FB
r' U2 R2 r U' r U' R' U' r2 // EO Stripe
R U2 S' U2 S U'
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 // AB3C
z' F R' U2' R F' R' F U2' F' R // Anti-Niklas


----------



## tsmosher (May 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L' B' F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 F' R' D L' F D' F D B



LEOR-c
[51 STM]

y' // inspection
U M' E' R u' R' u // FB+3QB (7)
R F' U F r U r2 // dBR (7)
M F R U R' U' F' U2 M2 // EOstripe (9)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' // COLL (10)
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // EPLL (10)

NEXT:
D2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L B D F2 L' U' R' B' F2 U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L B D F2 L' U' R' B' F2 U2 F'



y z2
U' L D R2 y x' R2 U R2' F' // FB
U M2' U R U r' R2 U r2 // EO Stripe
U R2 r' F R2 F' M'
U F' R U R' U' R' F R // F2L
R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U R U2 // ZBLL

NEXT : B2 L2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 D U L D2 F' U L2 B R' D' R F' U
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> y z2
> U' L D R2 y x' R2 U R2' F' // FB
> U M2' U R U r' R2 U r2 // EO Stripe
> U R2 r' F R2 F' M'
> ...



LEOR-c
[51 STM]

u' r U S' // triplet (4)
R2 U R E2 R' r2 u' // 3QB (7)
R' B U' B' U' B U B' // dFR (8)
M U' M // EOLR (3)
R U R' U R U R' U' R // LS (9)
U' R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // COLL (13)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U // 4c (7)

NEXT:
D' F' R' D2 L B' D L B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D R2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D' F' R' D2 L B' D L B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D R2


y x2
L' D' B M' (D' U') R' D' // FB (7/7)
r' F' U' F // EO (4/11)
R U2 R2 U M2 // BF (5/16)
U R' U2 R2 U R' // Square (6/22)
U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R // F2L + WV (8/30)
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U // PLL (17/47)
cool
NEXT: D' F D' R' F' D F2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' L2 U2 F


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 12, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D' F D' R' F' D F2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' L2 U2 F



EOMR, 34 STM

x'
F M F U L2 D L' D2 // FBEO
r U2 r U' S' U2 S U' M2 // Stripe + Right square
U R' U2 // Right pair
F' R f' U' F U f // COLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // EPLL

Next: L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R B' R2 B' F2 R2 U L' R F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 12, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R B' R2 B' F2 R2 U L' R F2


44 STM:
L' U2 L B2 U' R2 U L U L' //FB
U F R U R' U' F' U M2 R U' r2 //EOstripe
U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R //RB
//OCLL Skip!!
U L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 //PLL

Next: R' L2 D L' B' D F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L' U B


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' L2 D L' B' D F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L' U B



F' M B' r' U2 R' F // FB
U2 R2 r' U' M' // EO
R' U R M2' U' M2' // Stripe
U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // F2L
U L U' R U R' L' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
39 STM

NEXT : L D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F' U2 L' D2 U R B2 D2 U'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F' U2 L' D2 U R B2 D2 U'
> —



[58 STM]
y // inspection
F' U2 S' u' r U2 R' E R U R' u2 // FB (12)
R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 // dBR (9)
U' M2 U2 R' F R F' U' M U2 M' // EOBF (11)
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // LS (10)
U2 r' F R F' r U R' // COLL (8)
M2 U M2 u2 U M E2 M' // 4c (8)

NEXT:
U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L R2 B2 L' R' B F' D' R' B' U L' F' D' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L R2 B2 L' R' B F' D' R' B' U L' F' D' B2


51 ETM: (ZBLL saved it lol)
M' U M' R' F R2 U M U2 M2 r B' //LB
R U' R' U2 S' U S M2 U2 M2 //EOstripe
U R U R U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R //RB
U2 M' U r' U' R U R f' U' f M' U' M U' //ZBLL

next: R2 U B2 D R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B R B D' B' U2 B' D' F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: R2 U B2 D R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B R B D' B' U2 B' D' F2



amazing scramble 

[48 STM]
x2 // inspection
f U2 S2 r2 u' R2 U2 R u2 // FB, 4b, 3QB!! (9)
R' U R U2 R2 U' R // dFR (7)
U F' L' U2 L F // EO (6)
U R U' R' U R // LS (6)
U2 L' U2 L U2 l F' L' F M' // COLL (10)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
R' B' R L2 U R U' L D' U2 F L2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 F' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' B' R L2 U R U' L D' U2 F L2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 F' B2


When LEOR becomes Briggs/YruRU: 47 STM(Epic RB and easy ZBLL)
y' //inspection
F' U F D F M2 D2 R' D' L //FB
U2 R U2 S' U S r2 U' r2 U' r2 //EOstripe
U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' //RB
U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //ZBLL

Next: L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D2 U L2 B' L B L U F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D2 U L2 B' L B L U F2



[49 STM]
x2 
U' B U' B' U' F' // pseudo-FB (6)
U2 R2 U' M2 U2 r U r2 // square (8)
M' U2 M2 U M' U M2 U2 r // EOBF (9)
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (7)
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9)
u2 S E2 S' // fix centers (4)
M2 U M' U2 M' U // 4c (6)

NEXT:
F U' L U' D2 B U' F' L2 F B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F L' B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F U' L U' D2 B U' F' L2 F B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F L' B


49 STM:
U' F R' F' D2 R' F //FB
M2 r U r2 U' r U' S' U S //EOStripe
U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //RB
U F U' R' U2 R U F' R' U' R U R' U R U2 //ZBLL

Next: R' B U L2 D2 F' R2 B' R' U R2 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 49 STM:
> U' F R' F' D2 R' F //FB
> M2 r U r2 U' r U' S' U S //EOStripe
> U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //RB
> ...


y // inspect
R' U F U F // CP line (5)
u' r2 u R u' R E // FB (7/12)
R U2 r U' r' U' r2 U' r2 U2 r'// EOdM (11/23)
U' R U R' U R2 // SB (6/29)
U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R // 2GLL (16/45)
U2 R // untransform (2/47)

next: B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F R' U R' B2 D' F2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F R' U R' B2 D' F2 L2


55 STM:
y' x2 //inspection
U' L' U L U R' F2 M U M' U2 B //FB
U' r U R' U' r' R2 U r2 U2 r U2 r' //EOstripe
R U' R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U R' //RB
U R U R' U' R' U' F R f' R' U R S U2 //ZBLL

Next: B2 U2 L D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 L' F' D2 B F' L' D2


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 18, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 U2 L D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 L' F' D2 B F' L' D2



44 STM:

x2 // Inspection
R U R F D B' D // FB
r2 U F R2 F' M2 F R2 F' B' R2 B // EO stripe
R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R // SB
y2 R U R' U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R' U2 R' U // ZBLL

Now working in LEOR method in my solver, this is the first result.

Next: D' R2 D2 B2 D L' U' R2 L' D B2 D2 F' B' U' B2 R2 L' D' R2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 44 STM:
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> R U R F D B' D // FB
> ...



x // inspection
u' M u' r' S2 r' u' R' E' // FB (9)
M2 F' L' U2 L F R U2 R2 U r2 // EO stripe (11/20)
U' R U R' // dfR (4/24)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U // LS (11/35)
R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (7/42)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // EPLL (8/50)

NEXT: 
U L' F' D2 R2 L2 F' D R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D F2 U B' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U L' F' D2 R2 L2 F' D R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D F2 U B' L


46 STM:
z' //inspection
r U' r' M E' R U' B //FB
r' F' U F R2 U' r' U2 r //EOStripe
R' U R' U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R //RB
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 //PLL

Next: B' L2 D' R U' D F2 L2 B' L' F2 B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 D2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 46 STM:
> z' //inspection
> r U' r' M E' R U' B //FB
> r' F' U F R2 U' r' U2 r //EOStripe
> ...



y'
F' R B2 M2 E' B' R B R E2 U M2 // 223 (12)
R F R F' // EO (4/16)
R U R U' R' U2 R' U // dbR (8/24)
R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // dFR (7/31)
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U' // ZBLL (15/46)

NEXT: B' D2 F L2 F R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 D' R' D R'


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B' D2 F L2 F R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 D' R' D R'



LEOR-A 32 STM:

R U' B' U2 F' U B // First block (7)
U M2 U R' M' U M' // EO stripe (7)
U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R // Second block (10)
y2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7)
U // PLL Skip (1)




Spoiler: More solves...



[UF|46 STM]: (R U' B2 U' R2 F2 B) (R M U M' F R' F') (U' R' U R U' R2 U R2 U' R') (y R U R' U R U2 R') (R' U L' D2 L U' R L' U R' D2 R U' L U2)
[UF|50 STM]: (D R' U2 L2 D' R2 B) (r U' M' U' F R F' U' M2) (R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R) (y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) (y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2)
[UF|45 STM]: (D R' U2 L2 D' B R2) (r U' M' U' F R F' U' M2) (R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R') (R' F' L' F R F' L F) (y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2)
[UB|38 STM]: (y2) (D2 F2 U B U L2 B) (R' U' M' U' M2 U' M') (U' R' U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U R2) (R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R') (U')
[UB|45 STM]: (y2) (R2 U' B L D2 B2 F') (R M U r' U M2) (U R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R U R2) (y2 L F R' F' L' F R F') (y' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U)
[UB|46 STM]: (y2) (R2 U' F' U' B2 D2 B) (M2 U' R U' M2 F R2 F') (U' R U R U R U' R' U R') (L F R' F' L' F R F') (y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 )
[UB|38 STM]: (y2) (R2 U B D L2 D B2) (U' r U' M2 U' M') (R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R') (y R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U2)
[UR|44 STM]: (y) (L' D2 B' R2 U' B' D2) (U' r U2 B' R2 B U' r') (U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R') (y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) (L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U')
[UR|42 STM]: (y) (R' U2 L' U D2 R' D2) (U' B' R' B M' U2 r') (R2 U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R') (R U R' U R U2 R') (y R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U')
[UR|51 STM]: (y) (L' B' R2 U' B' D2 R) (r2 U B' R' B M' U2 M') (R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R) (y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) (B' R B R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U2)
[UR|51 STM]: (y) (B2 R' F' L' F' L F) (U M2 B' R2 B U F R2 F' U M2) (U2 R' U' R U2 R U R U R2) (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) (y2 R U' R U x U F' U F U2 R U R' U' R' x' )
[UL|42 STM]: (y') (F R' U' L' F' D' F') (M2 U R U M U r') (R U R U' R U' R2 U R) (y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) (L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U')
[UL|51 STM]: (y') (F D' R' U' B' L' F2) (r F R2 F' U' r2 F R' F' U' M') (U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R') (R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) (y R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 )
[UL|52 STM]: (y') (F R' U' D' B' L' F2) (M' F R' F' B' R B U' M' F R F' M2) (R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R') (R' F' L' F R F' L F) (y2 R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U2)
[UL|50 STM]: (y') (F U' L2 U' R' F' L) (U' M' U M' U' F R F' M2) (U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R) (R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R') (y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U)
[DF|46 STM]: (z2) (F' D' B' D U2 R' D') (U' M2 F R' F' R U' M2) (R U R' U R' U' R' U' R') (y R' F' L' F R F' L F) (y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2)
[DF|34 STM]: (z2) (L' B2 L F' R D' B') (F R2 F' U' r' U' M') (U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R) (y' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U2)
[DF|47 STM]: (z2) (F' D' F U B' U' F') (M' R' U M2 U' M') (U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R) (y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R') (R' U L' D2 L U' R L' U R' D2 R U' L U2)
[DB|43 STM]: (x2) (L F2 R2 L' B' D L2) (U M' U F R F' U r' B' R' B) (U' R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R') (y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2)
[DB|49 STM]: (x2) (D R D U2 L2 F R2) (U r2 F R2 F' U M' U M') (R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R') (y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) (R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U')
[DB|45 STM]: (x2) (R U2 R B' D L2) (B' R B M' F R' F' R' U r') (U' R U R U' R2 U2 R U R2) (y2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) (y' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U')
[DB|46 STM]: (x2) (R U2 R B' D R' L2) (B' R' B M' F R F' R' U r') (R' U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R) (y2 R' F' L' F R F' L F) (y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R )
[DR|50 STM]: (z2 y') (B' D2 F U2 B2 U' L) (U' r U' F R' F' r' B' R B) (U' R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2) (R' F' L' F R F' L F) (R' U L' D2 L U' R L' U R' D2 R U' L U')
[DR|46 STM]: (z2 y') (D B2 D2 U' L2 B L) (U' r F R2 F' U' F R F' r') (U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R') (y R' F' L' F R F' L F) (R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U)
[DR|45 STM]: (z2 y') (R' U' B2 D R F2 R) (r2 U2 F R F' M2) (U2 R' U R U' R2 U R U' R) (y' L F R' F' L' F R F') (y R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U)
[DR|47 STM]: (z2 y') (D B2 U' R L' F2 R) (M2 U' R' U' F R' F' M2) (R U R' U2 R' U R' U R U2 R) (y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U)
[DL|50 STM]: (z2 y) (B2 D F' D' L' D F') (r2 U R' U2 F R2 F' U M2) (U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R) (R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) (R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2)
[DL|46 STM]: (z2 y) (B' F' L B' L2 D F') (M2 U' F R2 F' U M' U M') (U2 R2 U R' U' R U R' U R2) (y' R U R' U R U2 R') (R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U')
[DL|44 STM]: (z2 y) (B2 D' B2 D L' F2 D) (M2 U F R2 F' U R2 U M2) (R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R) (y R' F' L' F R F' L F) (y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2)
[DL|51 STM]: (z2 y) (F' R2 D B2 L' F' D) (r U2 M2 U' B' R' B M' F R F') (U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R) (y' L F R' F' L' F R F') (L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U')



LEOR-B 38 STM

x2 // Inspection
D' R2 B L' B D L' // First block (7)
U F' U' // FL pair (3)
r U2 B' R2 B U r' // EO DF (7)
U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R // Second block (10)
U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL + EPLL Skip (11)




Spoiler: More solves...



[UF|46 STM]: (F L' D L F' U2 B) (F' U' R' U2 F2) (R U2 M' F R' F' U' r') (R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R') (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2) (y M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[UF|51 STM]: (L D' R2 U2 F' L' B) (R' F2 U') (U R2 M' U' r' U F R F') (R2 U' R U R2 U R2) (R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2) (M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M U')
[UF|50 STM]: (U' B2 U' B L' B L) (R U2 R' F R2 F) (B' R2 B r U r') (U R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R) (U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' ) (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 )
[UF|48 STM]: (F L' D L B' R2 B2) (F2 U' R' U2 F2) (M' F R' F' B' R B U r') (U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R) (U' F' r U R' U' r' F R U) (y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[UB|47 STM]: (y2) (R U2 B' F' L B' L') (U F' U') (R' F R' F' U2 r U r') (R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R U R2) (U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U') (y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[UB|54 STM]: (y2) (U L2 B' F' U' F' D') (R2 U' F R2 F) (U' M' U R2 U r' B' R B) (U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R2) (U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R U) (y M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[UB|45 STM]: (y2) (F2 L' B' R' U' R' D2) (U2 R' F R F) (U F R F') (R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2) (R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' ) (y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[UB|50 STM]: (y2) (F2 L' R' U' B' R' D2) (R2 U R' U F2) (M' U' F R' F' r') (U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2) (U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U) (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[UR|52 STM]: (y) (F U' R' U' L' U' L') (U2 R U2 R2 U' F2) (U2 R' M' U' F R2 F' r') (U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R2) (R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R ) (y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[UR|49 STM]: (y) (R' U' F U' L2 F L) (F' R U' R2 F) (U M' F R' F' U' F R2 F' r') (R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2) (U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U) (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[UR|46 STM]: (y) (B U' F' U' F' B' L2) (U2 R' F R F) (U R2 U r U' r') (U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R') (U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U) (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[UR|50 STM]: (y) (B L' U2 F' L B' L) (U R' F) (U r U' F R' F' r' U F R F') (U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2) (U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U2) (y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[UL|39 STM]: (y') (F U' R D' R B' L') (R' U F U' F2) (M' F R2 F' R U' r') (R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U R') (U R U R D R' U' R D' R2 U2) ()
[UL|47 STM]: (y') (F R D' R U' B' L') (U R U' F2) (U' R2 U M' F R' F' U' r') (R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R') (U R U R D R' U' R D' R2 U') (M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[UL|43 STM]: (y') (F R U' B L' F' D') (U2 F2 R2 F) (M' F R2 F' U r' B' R' B) (R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R2) (U' R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 ) ()
[UL|50 STM]: (y') (U' R B2 L' U F' D') (U2 F R F2) (M U' B' R2 B U M2 U2 r') (R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R') (U2 R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' ) (y2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[DF|52 STM]: (z2) (F D U F L' D L') (F' R2 F U F') (R U' F R2 F' U r U' r') (R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2) (U R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' U2) (y2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[DF|51 STM]: (z2) (L F D F B D L) (F' R2 F U F') (U r U' M B' R' B) (U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R U R') (U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2) (y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[DF|51 STM]: (z2) (F D U F D L2 F) (F2 R2 F U F') (R U' F R2 F' U r U' r') (U2 R2 U R' U R U' R2) (U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2) (y2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DF|54 STM]: (z2) (L' U' F D' F2 D' L) (U F2 R2 F) (B' R2 B r U2 R2 U' r') (U' R U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R) (U' R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' U) (M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M U')
[DB|47 STM]: (x2) (R U2 R D L2 U' F') () (B' R2 B U' F R F') (R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R) (U' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' U') (y M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DB|45 STM]: (x2) (B R2 B L' B D L') (F U' F) (U2 B' R B U M' U r') (R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R U R2) (U' F' r U R' U' r' F R ) (y M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DB|46 STM]: (x2) (R2 B L' B D R L') (R' U2 F') (U' r F R' F' R' U r') (U' R' U R' U R' U R' U2 R' U R') (F' r U R' U' r' F R U2) (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DR|46 STM]: (z2 y') (F2 R F D' R D' B') (F' U F') (U' r U' F R' F' r' B' R B) (U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R') (U r' F R F' r U R' U2) (M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 )
[DR|53 STM]: (z2 y') (F R F D' R2 D' B') (F R F2 U F') (B' R B r U' F R2 F' r') (U' R U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R) (F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U) (y' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DR|56 STM]: (z2 y') (F' R D F D2 B' D') (U F2 R2 F) (B' R2 B U M' F R2 F' U' r') (U' R U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R') (U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' ) (M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M U')
[DR|45 STM]: (z2 y') (B' D' F' R' D B' D) (R F2 U') (r U2 B' R' B U r') (R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R2) (U2 R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 ) (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 )
[DL|48 STM]: (z2 y) (B L' B' L' B F' D') (U' F' U F') (U r2 U F R2 F' U' r2 F R2 F') (R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R2) (U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R ) (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DL|48 STM]: (z2 y) (B' L B U' L' D' L') (F R' U R' F) (R' M2 U B' R2 B U' M2) (R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2) (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2) (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 )
[DL|53 STM]: (z2 y) (B2 D' B2 F D' L' D') (F2 R F' U F') (M' F R2 F' U r' B' R' B) (U R' U R U2 R U R2 U' R) (U2 R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' U2) (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 )
[DL|49 STM]: (z2 y) (L U B' U2 L B' L) (F U' R' F) (M2 U B' R B U' M2) (R U' R U' R U R' U R2 U' R) (U' R' F' r U R U' r' F U) (M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M U')




Next: L' F' U' D R2 U' B2 F2 R F2 U2 F' R' L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 B D


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: L' F' U' D R2 U' B2 F2 R F2 U2 F' R' L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 B D


z' // inspection
r' F' U' S' R u2 U R u' // FB (9)
r U' R2 U' r' U' r' // EO stripe (7/16)
U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R U' R' // NMSB (14/30)
U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // NMZBLL (16/46)

next: D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B L' R D' F L B2 D2 L2 D2


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B L' R D' F L B2 D2 L2 D2



LEOR-A 33 STM:

F2 R2 F' U R F2 B // First block (7)
U' r2 U' M2 F R' F' // EO stripe (7)
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 // Second block (9)
M' F' U2 F M U2 R U R' U' // ZBLL (10)

I've been convalescing from COVID for the last week (even though I have three doses of the vaccine). Take care of yourselves, it's bad.

I'm good now, I continue to improve the solver.


Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D' U


----------



## tsmosher (May 5, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> LEOR-A 33 STM:
> 
> F2 R2 F' U R F2 B // First block (7)
> U' r2 U' M2 F R' F' // EO stripe (7)
> ...



x'
R2 D2 R U' R U' R' U R D' r D // dl (12)
U F R' F' R // EO (5/17)
U R' U' R U2 R' // dfR (6/23)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // dBR (8/31)
U R' U' R U2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U2 R' // ZBLL (18/49)

NEXT: 
U2 B R L2 B' U' L2 B L2 U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U


----------



## GRVigo (May 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 B R L2 B' U' L2 B L2 U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U



LEOR-A 39 STM, 32 STM with cancellations

R2 D2 B L B' D' R2 F' // First block (8)
B' R B U' M' U' M2 U M' // EO stripe (9)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' // Second block (9)
R U' R2 U2 D' R U R' U D R2 U R' // ZBLL (13)

Cancellations: R2 D2 B L B' D' R2 F' B' R B U' M' U' M2 U M' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' D' R U R' U D R2 U R'


Next: F D B2 D B' D F U2 R' D' U2 F2 L' B2 R U B F2 D' U' F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> LEOR-A 39 STM, 32 STM with cancellations
> 
> R2 D2 B L B' D' R2 F' // First block (8)
> B' R B U' M' U' M2 U M' // EO stripe (9)
> ...



z2 // LEOR-c
f u2 R' U' R u' M' u' // FB (8)
U' R' U F R F' M F2 M' F2 // EOLR (10/18)
R U' R // dbR (3/21)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // dFR (8/29)
U' R U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // COLL (14/43)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U // M2+4c (9/52)

NEXT: L R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U F' L D U2 F R' B U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U F' L D U2 F R' B U'


54 STM:
x2 //inspect
D' B' r2 F R' U R2 B'//FB
U r' U r R2 B U' B' U r' U2 r' U2 r2 //EOStripe
R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' ///COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //EPLL

Next: R2 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L B F D B D F2 U' F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 54 STM:
> x2 //inspect
> D' B' r2 F R' U R2 B'//FB
> U r' U r R2 B U' B' U r' U2 r' U2 r2 //EOStripe
> ...



y2
u R' F2 u2 R' u U R' u2 // FB (9)
R' U' R U M U2 R2 U' r2 // EOdM (9/18)
R S R2 S' R2 // dfR (5/23)
U R' U' R U R' U' // LS (7/30)
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' R U' // ZBLL (15/45)

NEXT: 
B2 R F L' U' R' F2 B U F2 D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' B2 R


----------



## Silky (Sep 8, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 R F L' U' R' F2 B U F2 D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' B2 R



x U' B D' S' U2 S r' F2 // FB (8)
U' R2 U R' D' r U r' D R r U2 R2 U2 r' // Eo + Stripe (15/23)
U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // RB (10/33)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10/43)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL (9/52)

Next: B2 R2 F D2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R F D' R' D' F' L' B2 R2

Also does anyone know how many EO algs there are?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 8, 2022)

Silky said:


> x U' B D' S' U2 S r' F2 // FB (8)
> U' R2 U R' D' r U r' D R r U2 R2 U2 r' // Eo + Stripe (15/23)
> U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // RB (10/33)
> U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10/43)
> ...


z2 y
B U' R D' Rw' F R' U B2 // FB (9)
R2 Rw' U Rw' U2 Rw' U R U2 R2 Rw U Rw' // EO + Stripe (13/22)
U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U R' U2 R // RB (14/36)
U2 F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // COLL cancelled into EPLL(21/57)
U2 // AUF (1/58)

next: D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 F L2 R2 B U' F2 D' L' R F2 D' L F' L2


----------



## Silky (Sep 13, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> next: D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 F L2 R2 B U' F2 D' L' R F2 D' L F' L2



y' x' //
B2 L' B2 R U M2 r F // First Block (8)
r U r' U' R U' r2 // Stripe (7/15)
R U' S' U S // EO (5/20)
U2 R U R U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // RB (14/34)
y' x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l // L3C (9/43)

So I guess this is technically a Petrus solve.. but I've recently been thinking about how to option select between Petrus and LEOR ( Specifically for OH ). What I've come up with is this (1) If FD and BD are oriented then solve EO and then Stripe and (2) If either FD or BD are misoriented ( or both ) solve Stripe then EO. The secret third scenario is to solve a psuedo stripe if finishing the 2x2x3 isn't obvious/convenient ( i.e. if FD and BD are solved but misoriented ). This ends up meaning that you only need to learn the 23 Petrus EO cases instead of all of the EO cases. At the very least it could be used as a stepping stone towards full LEOR. Oh yeah.. how many EO cases are there for LEOR btw? 

Next: D2 B2 R2 B' L F' U2 R L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' D2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 13, 2022)

LEOR: EO


2 Bad Edges Bad edges in U,No bad edge in U + bad edge in E,Bad edges in D UF+UB,(U) R' F' U' F [R],RF+RB,R' U F R F',DF+DB,r U M' U' M U r' UF+UR,F R' F',RF+DF,M' U' R U r',DF+DR,r U' R U r' UF+RF,R' F R F',RF+DB,M U R U' M',DB+DR,r' U R' U' r UF+RB,M' U R' U' M,RF+DR,R F' U F UF+DF,(U') r U' ...




docs.google.com




You can find them all on here.


----------



## Silky (Sep 13, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> LEOR: EO
> 
> 
> 2 Bad Edges Bad edges in U,No bad edge in U + bad edge in E,Bad edges in D UF+UB,(U) R' F' U' F [R],RF+RB,R' U F R F',DF+DB,r U M' U' M U r' UF+UR,F R' F',RF+DF,M' U' R U r',DF+DR,r U' R U r' UF+RF,R' F R F',RF+DB,M U R U' M',DB+DR,r' U R' U' r UF+RB,M' U R' U' M,RF+DR,R F' U F UF+DF,(U') r U' ...
> ...


Looks like 88 cases?


----------



## tsmosher (Yesterday at 6:19 AM)

Silky said:


> Next: D2 B2 R2 B' L F' U2 R L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' D2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2



Twizzle linkF2 r' U' r' u2' R u' // FB (7)
U2' M' U R' U' M' U R2 U' M2' // EOdM (10/17)
U R U' R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R2
U2' R' U' R U2' R' U2' R // RB (18/35)
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' r' F R F' M' U2' // ZBLL (19/54)


Next: L2 R2 B F D2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 R' D F' U2 L2 U' R' B2 U'


----------

